# Cups -> Windows arbeitet nicht [SOLVED]

## GTAdmin

Nabend,

ich versuch mich gerade an Samba.

Das tolle Howto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/quick-samba-howto.xml

bringt mich (da es nicht aktuell ist) bis an die Stelle, wo ich den

"CUPS Driver for Windows"  herunterladen soll von der Seite:http://www.cups.org/software.php

Mhm, ja, dieser Treiber ist auf der umfangreichen Homepage aber nirgends aufzutreiben oder er

hat inzwischen fünfzig Aktualisierungen hinter sich, so dass er längst anders heisst.

Aber wie?

Tja, dann muss ich wohl abbrechen, bis mir jemand sagen kann, wie der Treiber heisst und wo

ich ihn herbekomme.

GTAdminLast edited by GTAdmin on Mon Oct 02, 2006 5:51 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## doedel

http://www.cups.org/windows/index.php aber soweit ich weiss, brauchst du den auch nicht wirklich, naja halt dich ans howto, hör nicht auf meine kommentare und hab spass   :Cool: 

----------

## BuLLy

Hab zwar jetzt das HowTo nicht gelesen, aber Du kannst auch den normalen Druckertreiber deines Druckers nehmen.

EDIT: Hier schon geschaut? -> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Printserver_f%C3%BCr_Windows

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## GTAdmin

Danke an Euch.

Die Treiber liegen mir nun vor.

Nächstes Problem: das Howto besagt, dass ich die Treiber in das Verzeichnis

```
# cd /Pfad/zum/entpackten/CUPS-Treiber

# tar -xf cups-samba.ss

(Dies entpackt die Dateien IM AKTUELLEN VERZEICHNIS nach usr/share/cups/drivers)

# cd usr/share/cups/drivers

(kein führender / !)

# cp cups* /usr/local/share/cups/drivers

# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

installieren soll. Aber wo, soll das bei einer aktuellen Gentoo Installation sein?

Es gibt keine Pfade dieser Zusammenstellung auf meinem System.

Ich glaube dieses Howto ist vollkommen veraltet. Da gibts noch ne ganze Menge Fehler drin

und viel zu wenig Beschreibung. Auf ein aktuelles Gentoo ist das nicht mehr anwendbar. Zumindest für mich.

GTAdmin

edit: hier übrigens mal ein paar Meldungen über den Versuch Samba zu starten

```
# /usr/bin/testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[print$]"

Processing section "[public]"

Loaded services file OK.

WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

..

..
```

```
 # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Error: stopping services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                [ !! ]
```

Ich weiss nicht mal wo ich suchen soll, damit ich sehe woran es scheitert.

Man ist das alles traurig...

GTAdmin

----------

## ConiKost

Such mal hier im Forum nach dem Howto für die V6 Treiber!

----------

## GTAdmin

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Such mal hier im Forum nach dem Howto für die V6 Treiber!

 

Seltsam, eine Suche mit dem Begriff v6 ergibt überhaupt keine Treffer, auch nicht bei Linux Wiki

GTAdmin

----------

## schotter

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> Seltsam, eine Suche mit dem Begriff v6 ergibt überhaupt keine TrefferGTAdmin

 Die Suchbegriffe müssen eine bestimmte Länge haben, weiß aber nicht wie lang.

----------

## GTAdmin

Ich gebs auf.

Das Howto ist veraltet und passt nicht mehr und überhaupt dieses Gentoo ist zwar sehr professionell,

aber viel zu viel frickelei.

Ich überlege derzeitig auf eine komplett Distri zu wechseln. Kompilieren kann ich da auch...

GTAdmin

----------

## nikaya

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und überhaupt dieses Gentoo ist zwar sehr professionell,
> 
> aber viel zu viel frickelei.
> ...

 

Das bleibt dir überlassen,aber

1. Ein wenig Spass am frickeln muß man für Gentoo schon mitbringen

2. Wenn man sich erst eingearbeitet hat und die grundlegenden Konzepte,Funktionen und Befehle kennt ist es ihmo leicht zu handhaben.

3. Kompilieren kann man bei anderen Distris auch,ist aber mit noch mehr Frickelei verbunden da es nicht,wie bei Gentoo,automatisiert abläuft.

4. Die meisten HOWTO's sind bei Gentoo ziemlich aktuell,hast zufällig mal eine etwas ältere erwischt.Andere Distris sind da aber bestimmt nicht besser.Die Gentoo-Dokus sind nicht ohne Grund legendär und werden auch von anderen Distris zitiert.

----------

## GTAdmin

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *GTAdmin wrote:*   
> 
> und überhaupt dieses Gentoo ist zwar sehr professionell,
> 
> aber viel zu viel frickelei.
> ...

 

Ja, Du hast ja recht.

Ich bin bei Gentoo schon seit fast zwei o. drei Jahren dabei und ich mags ja auch so super individuell.

Aber ich bin nach so langer Zeit immer noch ein noob und aufs Forum angewiesen.

Vielleicht bin ich einfach nur nicht "gentoo-ready"   :Very Happy: 

In jedem Fall möchte ich von Windows weg, da ich Wettbewerb verehre und Monopolismus verachte.

Ich arbeite auch sehr gerne mit Gentoo, aber es ist einfach schon zu oft, da macht man was und zack, die

ganze Arbeit bis dahin futsch - und nochmal...

Puh, erst mal ausruhen und drüber schlafen...

GTAdmin

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Ich arbeite auch sehr gerne mit Gentoo, aber es ist einfach schon zu oft, da macht man was und zack, die
> 
> ganze Arbeit bis dahin futsch - und nochmal... 

 

Wird jetzt OT aber:

Ich habe es noch NIE geschafft mein System dauerhaft zu schrotten.

Gut, mal den X-Server kaputt  kompiliert.

Oder glibc und gcc gelöscht.

Aber ich musste bei allen Sachen noch nie einen HW Reset machen.

Genausowenig wie eine Neuinstallation.

Versuch immer herauszufinden, wie gravierend das Problem ist.

Eine Neuinstallation ist bei Linux und vor allem bei Gentoo fast nie nötig.

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> [...]Ich bin bei Gentoo schon seit fast zwei o. drei Jahren dabei und ich mags ja auch so super individuell.
> 
> Aber ich bin nach so langer Zeit immer noch ein noob und aufs Forum angewiesen.

 

Nun, das ist aber nicht Gentoo's sondern dein Problem  :Laughing: 

Im Ernst.. wenn ich mir deinen CD Mounten Thread anschaue, dann fehlt es bei dir nur an einer Stelle. An den Grundlagen...

Z.B. fragst du immer wieder ob du dieses oder jenes in die fstab hineinschreiben sollst. Aber nach 3 Jahren solltest du eigentlich selber wissen wozu die fstab denn nun da ist und was da reingehört und was nicht.

Vielleicht solltest du dich in Zukunft weniger auf Features (KDE oder Gnome?, Amorak oder XMMS etc.) und mehr auf Grundlagen (WAS ist ein Dateisystem, Was sind Inodes, wozu dienen die Dateien in /etc und so weiter) fixieren.

S'ist nicht bös gemeint. Nur eine freundliche Feststellung   :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## GTAdmin

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ich arbeite auch sehr gerne mit Gentoo, aber es ist einfach schon zu oft, da macht man was und zack, die
> 
> ganze Arbeit bis dahin futsch - und nochmal...  
> 
> Wird jetzt OT aber:
> ...

 

Ja, ich denke ein bisschen Aufbau kann ich gebrauchen.

Aber bevor es hier ganz OT wird solls erst mal gut sein, ich beschäftige mich mit

SAMBA später wieder. Schliesslich hatte ich es vor langer Zeit schon mal erfolgreich

in Gentoo eingerichtet.

GTAdmin

----------

## BuLLy

Schon mal das von mir oben verlinkte Tut ausprobiert? Kommt ganz ohne samba aus und funktioniert wunderbar. Wenn Du einen PCL- oder PS-fähigen Drucker hast, kannste z.B. auch den Standard-Windows und/oder Linux Treiber nehmen.

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## GTAdmin

 *BuLLy wrote:*   

> Schon mal das von mir oben verlinkte Tut ausprobiert? Kommt ganz ohne samba aus und funktioniert wunderbar. Wenn Du einen PCL- oder PS-fähigen Drucker hast, kannste z.B. auch den Standard-Windows und/oder Linux Treiber nehmen.
> 
> gruß
> 
> BuLLy

 

Nein, das wird mir wohl nicht reichen.

Drucken ohne Samba vom Windows Rechner meiner Freundin geht auch so.

Ich möchte aber mehr. Z.b. auch Dateifreigaben und selbige auch hin- und herschaufeln.

GTAdmin

----------

## ConiKost

Ich habe dieses Howto genutzt ...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-456501-highlight-cups6+hlp.html

----------

## Terrere

Hi

Ich hab den Apache-Server mit WebDAV am laufen, auf meinem Home-Server. Unter Windows laesst sich so ein Netz-Ordner einrichten im Explorer, in dem ich dann schreiben und loeschen kann. Eine tolle Loesung fuer mich, da ich den Web-Server eh brauch.

gruss

----------

## GTAdmin

Diese Howto ist schon besser.

Nichts desto trotz scheitert auch dieses Howto beim Starten von SAMBA

```
 # /etc/init.d/samba start

* samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

* samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

* Error: stopping services (see system logs)

* samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

* samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                                                    [ !! ]
```

Ausgabe von /var/log/samba/log.smbd

```
[2006/09/27 18:53:21, 0] smbd/server.c:main(805)

  smbd version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/09/27 18:53:22, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server PrintServer - Success

[2006/09/27 18:53:24, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_cache_reload(85)

  Unable to connect to CUPS server PrintServer - Success

[2006/09/27 18:53:24, 1] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(876)

  User samba in passdb, but getpwnam() fails!

[2006/09/27 18:53:24, 0] smbd/server.c:main(829)

  ERROR: failed to setup guest info.
```

Ausgabe von /var/log/samba/log.nmbd

```
[2006/09/27 18:53:24, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(727)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.22 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/09/27 18:53:24, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(58)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...
```

Ich hab schon soviel hin- und her geändert. in der smb.conf, an den Ausgaben ändert sich nicht das Geringste.

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

Hat denn keiner ne Idee, woran es scheitert?

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich nach 14 Tagen noch keinen Schritt weiter bin..

Es scheint an smbd zu liegen.

Gibt es evtl. Hinweise, was meistens das Scheitern verursacht?

Danke, GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

Läuft. Danke an Alle.

Gastkonto mal wieder...

----------

## GTAdmin

 *BuLLy wrote:*   

> Hab zwar jetzt das HowTo nicht gelesen, aber Du kannst auch den normalen Druckertreiber deines Druckers nehmen.
> 
> EDIT: Hier schon geschaut? -> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Printserver_f%C3%BCr_Windows
> 
> gruß
> ...

 

Ich möchte mich nochmal auf den Link beziehen.

Warum kann ich trotz funktionierenden Druckern von Windows aus keine Verbindung über die Adresse

```
http://192.168.x.x:631/printers/hplj4l
```

herstellen?

Samba läuft korrekt nur, die Druckerfreigabe von Cups aus nicht?

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

Morgens,

ich bin zwar schon ein ganzes Stück weiter, aber eine weitere Hürde hat sich eingestellt.

Kurz nochmal zur Info, Cups ist korrekt eingerichtet und druckt einwandfrei.

Mein Problem -> Wenn ich nun unter Open Office (egal ob KDE oder Gnome) ein Dokument drucken möchte,

taucht in dem Druckerdialog kein Drucker auf ?

Was kann da noch fehlen?

GTAdmin

----------

## Finswimmer

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> Morgens,
> 
> ich bin zwar schon ein ganzes Stück weiter, aber eine weitere Hürde hat sich eingestellt.
> 
> Kurz nochmal zur Info, Cups ist korrekt eingerichtet und druckt einwandfrei.
> ...

 

Openoffice hat nen eigenen Drucker Manager.

Du kannst aber einfach einen Drucker erstellen, der auf kprinter verweist.

Tobi

----------

## GTAdmin

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *GTAdmin wrote:*   Morgens,
> 
> ich bin zwar schon ein ganzes Stück weiter, aber eine weitere Hürde hat sich eingestellt.
> 
> Kurz nochmal zur Info, Cups ist korrekt eingerichtet und druckt einwandfrei.
> ...

 

Hm, ich glaube nicht, dass das meine Lösung ist.

Denn wenn ich unter Gnome -> Texteditor was drucken möchte, dito auch kein Drucker vorhanden

----------

## Finswimmer

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *GTAdmin wrote:*   Morgens,
> 
> ich bin zwar schon ein ganzes Stück weiter, aber eine weitere Hürde hat sich eingestellt.
> 
> Kurz nochmal zur Info, Cups ist korrekt eingerichtet und druckt einwandfrei.
> ...

 

Das ist dann ein neues Problem, und da hiltf die Lösung von mir auch nicht.

Aber unter Gnome kenn ich mich nicht aus.

OO müssest du aber so zum Drucken bewegen können, sofern Cups auch richtig läuft.

Tobi

----------

## GTAdmin

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *GTAdmin wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*    *GTAdmin wrote:*   Morgens,
> 
> ich bin zwar schon ein ganzes Stück weiter, aber eine weitere Hürde hat sich eingestellt.
> 
> Kurz nochmal zur Info, Cups ist korrekt eingerichtet und druckt einwandfrei.
> ...

 

Ja, dank Dir schon mal.

Aber das Problem scheint wie gesagt etwas grundlegender zu sein, da unter KDE das gleiche Verhalten auftritt und ich glaube

ich muss das lösen, um endlich das Drucken für den Rechner meiner Freundin zu ermöglichen. Samba ist ja schon fertig.

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

So, Problem gelöst.

Fehlerhafter Eintrag in der /etc/cups/client.conf

Danke an Alle

----------

